# Need help IDing a Urinal



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

The only marking I could find was ASE on the top. 

Trying not to tear into 1960s tile to move the waste and water. Hopefully the picture shows the measurement at about 16" from top to CL waste.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like an American Standard


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

It does look like an AmStd but what they have now are all 19-20" from CL to hangers. That kills the critical line.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

The counter guy at my favorite supply house knows all fixture things and valve stems from years of experience working behind the counter.

Hopefully you have such a go-to guy, too.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

Is it a Crane? 
Wish I still had my old Crane rough-in books


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

thanks guys for the responses. I am not far from telling them we are fixing to take out walls and put in new urinals and fittings. The only reason I have this one is because the owners Hack could not figure it out.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

No doubt is is an old water waster which probably isn't even available any more.

Why not set them up with a new 0.5gpf urinal, a sensor operated Toto Flushometer, and tell them it will pay for itself on the water bill and maintenance costs...

You do realize that auto flush sensors are a big savings on keeping urinal lines clean....

http://www.epa.gov/WaterSense/products/urinals.html

Yea... I know... Big Gubermint...
It's a great reason not to sell green plumbing...
Go ahead! Put Limits On Yourself!


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

thank you redwood, that is where we are headed


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TXPlumbBob said:


> thank you redwood, that is where we are headed


Good Choice!
Should make the customer quite happy..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Red
I just sold 3 of the Toto urinal 0.5gpf flush valves and 4 of the 1.23gpf WC valves. My Toto rep says they are water driven with a LI battery back up which he explained need about a half dozen flushes a day to keep the battery charged and it will last the life of the urinal. He says they are great for airports. Stadiums and arenas, because they sit vacant for extended periods, would probably need battery change outs occasionally. My app is a burger/beer joint, so I don't think we'll have any problems due to lack of use.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Atlanta Hartsfield Airport has all toto fixtures. The same ones you are getting


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> Red
> I just sold 3 of the Toto urinal 0.5gpf flush valves and 4 of the 1.23gpf WC valves. My Toto rep says *they are water driven with a LI battery back up which he explained need about a half dozen flushes a day to keep the battery charged and it will last the life of the urinal.* He says they are great for airports. Stadiums and arenas, because they sit vacant for extended periods, would probably need battery change outs occasionally. My app is a burger/beer joint, so I don't think we'll have any problems due to lack of use.


Yea... What an idea that was...
Again like you said not perfect in every application, such as the unused for long periods, but most it will work very nicely..

In the event of battery discharge an extra set of batteries and a charger with a well trained maintenance staff can have things back in order for the season pretty quickly..


----------

